# Switch panels



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I have a Skeeter SX240 that I'd like to replace the switch panels in. I see lots of options for rocker switches and gangs up to 6 switches but I need two 12 gang panels and I'd like them to be as bulletproof as possible. Any suggestions on vendors or particular products?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Switch Panels


Our Custom Marine Switch Panels are designed specifically for YOUR boat. We build OEM quality, unique, one-off switch panels. And they are awesome!




newwiremarine.com







Electrical Components Archives - Coastal Switches


----------



## Jamiesonlikethewhiskey (Jul 14, 2020)

Check out Sea stone marine on IG if you want someone to prerig them for you.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Switch Panels
> 
> 
> Our Custom Marine Switch Panels are designed specifically for YOUR boat. We build OEM quality, unique, one-off switch panels. And they are awesome!
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Jamiesonlikethewhiskey said:


> Check out Sea stone marine on IG if you want someone to prerig them for you.


Thank you!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Agree with Smack...
Newwire did my last skiff and Skeeter Bay Boat and they do some nice work. They can do basic switch replacements and all out custom stuff.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Thank you!


----------

